# Jolly Bean - Forum Discount Code AND free delivery in August



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

http://goo.gl/8orzVC


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Not bad £17 for a kilo once code applied with free delivery


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

Thanks @Glenn, I'm low on coffee and wondering where to get more from. Lol


----------



## AdzJackson (Jun 3, 2015)

Thanks, ordered some Rocko Mountain, not that I needed any more beans...


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Nice timing, thanks very much!


----------



## JacobJames93 (Jan 7, 2016)

Might pick up some of the Iyego AA, sounds awesome and for £15.70/kg, very good value!


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

The Tanzanian beans are lovely via Aeropress just bought some more I was that impressed


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Have been enjoying the Tweega this week.

Nearing the end of the bag - sad times...


----------



## Stevie (Nov 18, 2015)

Ordered


----------



## dmdrabble (Aug 25, 2012)

Think I will partake. I've just used 250g since Saturday!

I'm learning which beans I like at the moment.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm so tempted and can certainly recommend the Rocko. But I've got 700g to go (admittedly half are decaf) and LSOL due to turn up at the weekend with a bit of luck.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Rocko sold out?


----------



## JollyBeanRoastery (Dec 1, 2015)

GCGlasgow said:


> Rocko sold out?


Yep we sold out last week of our Rocko! Sad to see it go! The new crop landed in the UK last month and we're due to receive a shipment of it later this week, very, very excited for it. Initial sample suggests it's certainly as good as the last crop, can't wait to get profiling it. Hopefully we'll have it on sale for the end of the month.









Thanks for the above posts, glad to see the Tweega is going down well. I've mostly been enjoying it as filter (cranberry sauce is my Christmas kryptonite... so loving it) but now becoming my go to for a lively sweet morning spro.

Cheers,

Joel


----------



## chipbutty (Sep 16, 2011)

My order arrived today. The Tanzania and Nicaragua. Thanks for the free sample of Kenya


----------

